
Numeric matrix manipulation: Cheat sheet - jonbaer
http://sebastianraschka.com/Articles/2014_matrix_cheatsheet.html
======
cbd1984
You know what would be interesting? A cheat sheet that says "this matrix
operation helps you solve this problem". Linear algebra (the immediately
encompassing field here) is a goldmine of practical solutions to problems
people actually pay others to solve, so a few pointers could be immensely
useful.

~~~
tptacek
You might be interested in this book:

[http://codingthematrix.com/](http://codingthematrix.com/)

Also, Strang's 16.02 lectures on Youtube were incredibly useful for me, far
more so than any book.

~~~
rahimnathwani
I've been watching his lectures from 18.06 this weekend (from here:
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-
algebra-...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-algebra-
spring-2010/video-lectures/)).

I just googled and didn't find any reference to 16.02

I started using Axler's Linear Algebra Done Right. I found it _great_ when I
was in the flow and could do the simple proofs in the exercises or 'as you
should verify', and frustrating when I was stuck on the same page for an hour
and needed to ask a friend for help. The reason I'm watching Strang's lectures
now is that I paused my study for a while, and want a refresher before I pick
Axler where I left off. I can't bear the thought of re-starting Axler from the
beginning, but I know I can't just pick up where I left off :(

I'll take a look at coding the matrix.

~~~
tptacek
18.06! Not 16.02. Sorry!

~~~
rahimnathwani
Phew! I thought for a moment I'd spent my weekend watching his second-best
lecture series!

------
twic
I don't really see how this is a cheat sheet.

What is a cheat is the benchmark graph the author has taken from the Julia
site, which lists languages in decreasing order of benchmark performance -
except Julia, which is listed before Fortran, despite being slower at
everything except parsing integers.

~~~
jasode
Scroll down to the bottom of the article and you'll see the cheat sheet:

[http://sebastianraschka.com/Articles/2014_matrix_cheatsheet....](http://sebastianraschka.com/Articles/2014_matrix_cheatsheet.html#cheatsheet)

(click on the image)

Also fyi, the author could have also included syntax for Mathematica and
WolframAlpha. I think he was focusing on free software but WolframAlpha is
free for modest usage as alternative to the monthly paid subscription plan.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/examples/Matrices.html](http://www.wolframalpha.com/examples/Matrices.html)

[http://reference.wolfram.com/language/howto/CreateAMatrix.ht...](http://reference.wolfram.com/language/howto/CreateAMatrix.html)

